# statute of limitations for benefit fraud.



## ricosadao (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi all.
I was busted back in 2001 for benefits fraud.
I left the UK shortly thereafter.
I am planning to return soon.....
Is there a statute of limitations re: benefits fraud?


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Have you paid it back now?


----------



## ricosadao (Jun 13, 2009)

Hertsfem said:


> Have you paid it back now?


Nope


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

Well if you expect a visa, you'll have to declare it.


----------



## ricosadao (Jun 13, 2009)

I don't need a visa..


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2013)

There is no statute of limitations for Government debt, benefit fraud, taxes, student loan etc 

and a crime is crime regardless if how long ago it happened and one can be charged, prosecuted and jailed at any point the CPS can bring charges. 

Even after that you will still be liable to repay the debt and would have difficulty securing benefits, which they will make direct deductions from hence you get minimal payments.


----------

